# Promotion!!



## Yondanchris (May 3, 2011)

I am happy to report that yesterday (5/2/11) I was promoted to Yellow Belt. 

Chris


----------



## OzPaul (May 3, 2011)

Well done Chris!


----------



## WC_lun (May 3, 2011)

Grats!!!


----------



## Big Don (May 3, 2011)

Congrats! That and Black are the hardest


----------



## Carol (May 3, 2011)

Wow...way to go!  Takes character to put on a white belt all over again...but now you aren't a white belt any more!

Congratulations!

artyon:


----------



## sfs982000 (May 4, 2011)

Well done! Congratulations!


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 4, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## OKenpo942 (May 5, 2011)

Congrats! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Yondanchris (May 6, 2011)

Carol said:


> Wow...way to go!  Takes character to put on a white belt all over again...but now you aren't a white belt any more!
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> artyon:




Thanks, Im glad you think so! I am really having fun learning American Kenpo! 

Chris


----------

